# sildenafil or tadalafil ?



## switzerrenato (May 28, 2018)

So. I started this thread to just put it out there for anyone who does not have any idea of how to effectively choose between cialis and viagra. Now from my personal life when i was on Deca Nandrolone I would suffer from the Deca dick realy bad. Viagra helps but the side effects were too much also it was quite uncomfortable taking it half hour before . So taking a half a pill of cialis any time during the day and knowing I dont have to stress before the act is something that has worked for me. The whole reason why im writing this because i took some kamagra(sildenafil) jelly last night that i carry in my wallet for emergency (in case of intoxication) and the side effect ohhh booy.


----------



## dk8594 (May 28, 2018)

Glad you found something that works.

Please read ( or reread) the rules and take the hyperlink out of your bio.


----------



## switzerrenato (May 28, 2018)

Done! who and how do i contact someone for advertising.. I tried contact us there has been no reply.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 28, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> Done! who and how do i contact someone for advertising.. I tried contact us there has been no reply.



How many other shill sponsors do you see here? None.


----------



## switzerrenato (May 28, 2018)

shill? please explain


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> shill? please explain



“Lollipops cure cancer”

[insert link to online lollipop store here]


----------



## Robdjents (May 28, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> shill? please explain



shill(noun/verb)-pushing someones product in order to drum up sales.


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> Done! who and how do i contact someone for advertising.. I tried contact us there has been no reply.



You didn't get a reply nor will you ever get one because it clearly reads in the sticky rules of this section to NOT contact the staff of this board to advertise or represent a ugl product. Maybe you should take a minute to read the sticky.


----------



## Spongy (May 28, 2018)

what are you wanting to advertise?


----------



## snake (May 29, 2018)

Okay, I'm going to assume for shits and giggles that TS is off here. I doubt it but I'll bite.

ED meds are not your answer to the problem if you're having issues with Deca. Find the problem and fix it; not spoon feeding this one. As for one choice over the other; Tadalafil all the way if for nothing else, the BP.


----------



## switzerrenato (May 29, 2018)

Spongy said:


> what are you wanting to advertise?


  I have a source i would like to share...


----------



## Robdjents (May 29, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> I have a source i would like to share...




How many sources do you see here? zero by my count..


----------



## Viduus (May 29, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> I have a source i would like to share...



Unless its Tillacle labs, nobody here is going to care.


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2018)

I respect the fact that you removed your link when asked.  Thank you.  As you can probably sense, we aren't a source board and feel very strongly about keeping it that way.


----------



## ccpro (May 29, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Unless its Tillacle labs, nobody here is going to care.


Tillacle labs was the shit... wasn't he going to have penis enlargement surgery?


----------



## switzerrenato (May 29, 2018)

Okay I understand. Thanks for the heads up. I definetly did not want to spam


----------



## Bushidowarrior (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't know about deca, but viagra half life is 3-5 hours.  Every time I'm late or delayed, it's already been 3 or 4 hours - the window is so small, so I totally agree with you on the cialis.  And don't forget cialis half life is 18 hours, which means you get 18 + hours of increased vascularity - that is a big deal.  

Try PT-141 .5-1mg, energizer bunny for up to 30 hours, it's crazy and for me works even when cialis or viagra don't come through.  It makes you tan, and great mood.


----------



## nicocujo (Apr 5, 2021)

I agree with this. Cialis help with ED, BP, and prostate. And PT-141 works great also.



Bushidowarrior said:


> I don't know about deca, but viagra half life is 3-5 hours.  Every time I'm late or delayed, it's already been 3 or 4 hours - the window is so small, so I totally agree with you on the cialis.  And don't forget cialis half life is 18 hours, which means you get 18 + hours of increased vascularity - that is a big deal.
> 
> Try PT-141 .5-1mg, energizer bunny for up to 30 hours, it's crazy and for me works even when cialis or viagra don't come through.  It makes you tan, and great mood.


----------

